# Talking Skull Servo Question



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay I am making a talking skull with moving eyes using a picotalk. My question is which servo is best for the eye movement and how is it I keep the servos in place. I know people use some kind of plate, but I cant seem to find dimensions for it to build my own. Can anyone help??


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey, Turtle, I found this on the "other" forum. Might be of help.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/75057-2-axis-eyes-lindberg-skulls.html


----------

